# New Boat



## Downtown (Sep 11, 2014)

Yesterday I took my 2013 Tracker Grizzly 1648SC down to Halls Marine and traded for a 2014 Crestliner VT17 Pro Edition with a 115/80 Mercury Optimax Jet.
Had it out this morning for about an hour just playing around. I love this thing.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Sep 11, 2014)

Good looking boat!


----------



## Chewie (Sep 11, 2014)

Congrats! What do you thinks so far? Nice boat by the way.


----------



## semojetman (Sep 12, 2014)

Awesome boat. Hows it run? Top end?


----------



## buckeyeBEN (Sep 12, 2014)

Looks great. 
Interested to hear how it runs. Draft and speed. 

Do you run the Susquehanna?

I'm headed to the susky for first time in nov to fish/camp. I'm a little nervous about navigating that river.


----------



## Downtown (Sep 13, 2014)

I will let you guys know speeds and stuff like that after monday when i take it back out.


----------



## Jeeper (Sep 14, 2014)

Thats a nice looking boat! Good score.


----------



## Downtown (Sep 16, 2014)

Ok so i had it out yesterday for a couple hours. This thing runs great. I only hit 33mph but i was on and off the throttle running different rpms for the break in period.
It planes out quick and and it feels like i am just gliding across the top of the water. It floats a little deeper than my grizzly did but its not bad. I ran it through about 6 inches of water with no issues. Im pretty sure me and this boat are going to get along just fine. Oh and yes i do run the susky.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Sep 16, 2014)

That is a beautiful rig!


----------



## bobothewizard (Sep 17, 2014)

Halls Marine, great bunch of folks. Bought my 2013 crestliner storm w/ 20hp merc off them and they were just awesome to work with. Wanted to buy my next boat off them but crestliner doesnt make a center forward console boat unfortunately.


----------



## Downtown (Sep 17, 2014)

I will definitely go back to halls marine.


----------

